# Filtering



## harleydmn (Jan 26, 2012)

What is an inexpensive way to filter my wine? I have a Pinot Grigio that is clear but it has like tiny crystals floating in it. What can I do?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2012)

It sounds like tartrites to me. I think you probably need to cold stabilize.


----------



## Flem (Jan 26, 2012)

Wouldn't the crystals be on the bottom and not in suspension? The most inexpensive filter is the Vinbrite.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 26, 2012)

Cold stabilize and rerack after the crystals have settled out. If that does not work then try and find a wine filter you like. I have not used the Vinbrite model my self, so do not know the ins and outs of them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2012)

Flem said:


> Wouldn't the crystals be on the bottom and not in suspension? The most inexpensive filter is the Vinbrite.



Mike they can be suspended. Often times when cleaning carboy or fermentation buckets you'll see them attached to the sides of the vessals also. C02 can also keep them in suspension.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2012)

Is this from grapes or juice bocket? If this is a kit I highly doubt its wine diamonds unless its a RJS EP kit or another manufacturers eqyuivalent!!! Any kits lower then that dont really drop this. The Vinbrite filter works but its slow. I have one (dont use it anymore only because I have a vacuum pump + whole house filtration set up now) but it takes about 45 minutes to filter 6 gallons. If you go this route make sure to keep the racking cane away from any sediment until the very last second and only buy the pads and not the paper filters!


----------



## Flem (Jan 26, 2012)

I've heard Vinbrite is slow. I've never used the one I got in my beginners kit. I use the whole house system. He was looking for something inexpensive.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 26, 2012)

What is the whole house system? I do have a vacuum pump. This is a kit a WE. This is my only kit so far that has giving me any problems.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a set up you would use to filter sediment in your houses water system. Here is a picture of mine which I mounted under my counter top out of the way. You just insert this unit between the 2 carboys.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 27, 2012)

Really cool. Do you change the filter every time you rack? I will be heading to home depot today. What micron filter do you use?


----------



## Lonzo (Jan 27, 2012)

you get that filter from home depot???


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2012)

You can get the housing most places buit they are much much more expensive there and I dont think they carry good filters there. I get my stuff from Filtersfast. I use a 1 micron for whites and 5 for reds. Here is the link below.
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-WPD-110-water-filters.asp
These filters are good forr 1000's of gallons if your wine is clear when you filter which it should be. I freeze mine after use but you can also build a PVC capsule and store your filters in a kmeta/citric acid solution.


----------



## BMac (Jan 27, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You can get the housing most places buit they are much much more expensive there and I dont think they carry good filters there. I get my stuff from Filtersfast. I use a 1 micron for whites and 5 for reds. Here is the link below.
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> ...



Thanks for the info Wade. I'm thinking of getting this filter system instead of the Minijet. Is there anything else you would need?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 27, 2012)

Wade found great prices! I ordered a housing and filters last week, but as luck would have it, my housing was out of stock. I was told it would ship today. guess I will play with the new toys next weekend.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 28, 2012)

Wade,
Thanks for the great links, will be ordering today.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2012)

You will need 2 nylon fittings to attach to each side of that housing and they can be bought at Ace Hardware. They are called nyl 3/8 x 1/4 hose barb and the part # on them is 53701-0604 the 3/8 part is threaded end and this fits a 5/16' standard racking hose nice and tight. If you have a 3/8' racking hose (ID) you may need a hose clamp on each end but probably nogt as it still fits pretty tight.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been using that company for a number of years now and have always had great luck with their filters and housings. I had gotten a filter from Company A and it was a great filter, but cost about 4 times as much. I said their has to be a cheaper place, so I took the number off the filter and searched away. I found this company and got a number of filters for the same price as 1 from Company A. I got a variety and I can course filter, fine filter and almost sterile filter with the .45 micron one. 3 times the money and it is a papery filter, but it works well. When Wade asked me what I use, I sent him there.


----------



## Flem (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought a couple of spares from them and a mounting bracket, plus I bought replacement water filters for my refrigerator.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep, Rich aka Grapeman turned me on to this whole vacuum pump thing many years ago and I still owe him many parts of my body for doing so as I can assure you if not for this set up I would not be doing this anymore after wrecking my back.


----------



## Lonzo (Jan 28, 2012)

Just want to make sure I am right about these things. Are these water filters for your sink?

Also when do you filter? after you kill the yeast and clear right before bottling??


----------



## rawlus (Jan 29, 2012)

Filtering can be done anytime but usually just prior to bottling. There is no need to kill any yeast, not even sure what that means.


----------



## Kev (Jan 29, 2012)

*filter ratings*



Wade E said:


> I get my stuff from Filtersfast. I use a 1 micron for whites and 5 for reds.
> These filters are good forr 1000's of gallons if your wine is clear when you filter which it should be. I freeze mine after use but you can also build a PVC capsule and store your filters in a kmeta/citric acid solution.



This sounds much neater than a miniject, but a bit slower.

I wonder if 5 microns is low enough for reds?

I expect 1 micron really makes the whites sparkle.

Traditional approch is 2 microns, as shown below.

1 COARSE FILTER (6.0 MICRONS)

#2 POLISH FILTER (2.0 MICRONS)

#3 STERILE FILTER (0.5 MICRONS)


Kev


----------



## Wade E (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you mean by slower? There is no need to polish a red.


----------



## Kev (Jan 30, 2012)

*Filtering speed*



Wade E said:


> What do you mean by slower? There is no need to polish a red.



I still have not tried any bottling or filtering yet, so I am a month or two to sort it all out. But I thought the main advantage of the mini jet was that it was much faster than the vacuum filter approach???

Kev


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 10, 2012)

Getting ready to do my first filtering. I know I need to sanitize, but what about the filter itself? I'm using the whole house filter.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2012)

You should run a 1/2 gallon or so of sulfite solution through it. 

I dont see how the mini jet could be any faster then a vacuum pump as you can adjust a vacuum pump to flow faster then a mini jet can. That is why the mini jets arent very good at degassing as they cant achieve as much vacuum.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You should run a 1/2 gallon or so of sulfite solution through it.
> 
> I dont see how the mini jet could be any faster then a vacuum pump as you can adjust a vacuum pump to flow faster then a mini jet can. That is why the mini jets arent very good at degassing as they cant achieve as much vacuum.



I would think any filtering would degas to some point but agree with Wade the Vacuum pump would be more efficient and it doesn't leak like the mini-jet.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, its a known fact that pretty much all of the minijets leak even new out of the box. Its nothing to be concerned about as most filter units like that do!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

One more tid bit. It's good to sulfite before filtering to protect your winebut you should measure it again before bottling or long term aging in a carboy. I believe you lose about 30% of you sulfites during filtering and bottling if done together. If you're only doing one of these tasks you're still going to lose a precentage of it.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes but if you run sanitizer through your filter your going to gain sulfites so better to filter and then add after testing.


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 13, 2012)

how do u test sulphites??


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 13, 2012)

ok wanna pick up a filter from Lowes (just easier). can anyone tell me which to get?? http://www.lowes.com/pl_Plumbing_4294935907__s?Ntt=water+filter&page=2


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2012)

I would steer clear of Lowes and home Depot. They do not carry what you need.

Better to order from here:




Lonzo said:


> just wanna make sure. if i bought these three things, would i be set? or would i still need to buy fittings?
> 
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-PD-1-934-Sediment-Filter.asp


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2012)

What choo talkin' bout Willis!

I use the 5u filters on all my reds. 1u on the whites....

Gets rid of any ultrafine sediment in the bottom that I would have to otherwise dump.



Wade E said:


> What do you mean by slower? There is no need to polish a red.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2012)

The whole house filter with a vacuum pump will filter 6G of wine in 10 minutes.

The Mini Jet will set you back close to $200 with filters and TTL.

You can pick up a used pump on eBay for ~$80 or less. The parts for the whole house filter will cost you less than $50. The house whole filter will not leak one drop, the filters cost $5 and can be reused over and over as long as you give them a little rinse and then toss them in a freezer bag and freeze till the next use, then rinse again to thaw, run KMETA through the whole setup and go.

You can even filter and bottle in the same step if you so desire.



Kev said:


> I still have not tried any bottling or filtering yet, so I am a month or two to sort it all out. But I thought the main advantage of the mini jet was that it was much faster than the vacuum filter approach???
> 
> Kev


----------



## KenS (Feb 13, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> The whole house filter with a vacuum pump will filter 6G of wine in 10 minutes.
> 
> The Mini Jet will set you back close to $200 with filters and TTL.
> 
> ...



Can you explain this in just a little more detail? How do you sanitize with k-meta before filtering? Should I be concerned about leaving too much k-meta in the filter and contaminating the wine when I rack/filter?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 13, 2012)

You just hook everything up and run a gallon of KMETA sanitizing solution into the receiving carboy. Drain it all out as good as possible and your ready to go.

You can rinse your filter afterwards with some non chlorinated (bottled water) if you want to lower the KMETA. 

If you don't your wine will see an increase of 5-10ppm SO2. 

I always filter the wine then analyze for SO2 to get an accurate number then top it up if needed based on the pH of the wine and the SO2 value.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 13, 2012)

If you use the poly filters your S02 levels wont change much at all like Mike said. If you try using the crappy String would or even some other filters youll surely want to rinse them off with the water Mike said as those types will retain a lot of fluids. I too use the 5 micron for reds and 1's for whites. I havent needed anything more then that to get my wines brilliant.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 14, 2012)

Wade & Mike and anyone else,
I'm about to pull the trigger on a filtering sustem for my wine. If you had it to do again and quality, ease of use and idiot proof were more important than $$$.$$, would you still get the pentek?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 14, 2012)

The Pentek filters and housings are well made and inexpensive. If you already have the vacuum pump this is the best (and easiest way to filter) IMHO. I am very happy with my setup. I love the clear housing so you can see your wine as it filters. Many of the filter housings being sold are solid and you can't see through them. After using a Vinbrite for a year waiting an hour to gravity filter this thing is a godsend (10 minutes to filter 6 gallons) 

Plus you can reuse the filters if you freeze them after use.

I use the same size as Wade mentioned above.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont see anything I would do differently myself. If you do go with another housing I advise you to get 1 with a vacuum release like these have, it makes taking off the housing much easier and less messy. Vacuumpumpman had a brilliant idea where he threaded tye inside of the top housing and ran a pce of pvc all the way to the bottom of his housing!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, the order is placed, credit card charged and I'm on the way to Ace Hardware (one of my favorite places, plus free popcorn) to get the fittings.


----------



## Flem (Feb 14, 2012)

Tony, it's all I've ever used and it works great. After I'm finished filtering, I fill a bucket part way up with warm water, insert my racking cane and pump some fresh water through the filter. I then store the filter in a PVC cylinder filled with K-meta solution. A couple of days before I do my next filtering, I take the filter out and let it drain off the excess K-meta.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Feb 15, 2012)

Wade, looked at the sites you recommended for a filter. Couple of questions:
I usually make either a 3 gallon or 5 gallon batch at a time, it may be a month between each batch, is the filter good for only one time or can you back wash the filter and use it until you can't get it cleared? 

Thanks

Semper Fi


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2012)

See Post #40.

Short answer is yes you can reuse many times.


----------



## Lurker (Feb 15, 2012)

I got my whole house filter at home depot a couple years ago. I filter first with a 5 micron filter and before bottling I use a 1 micron filter. I use the cheap string filters and toss after use. I froze a used filter one time but had bad feelings about reusing it so I never did it again. I only do about 40 gallons a year, and have been very happy with my pump and filter. Never lift a full carboy again.


----------



## Flem (Feb 15, 2012)

Bud said:


> Wade, looked at the sites you recommended for a filter. Couple of questions:
> I usually make either a 3 gallon or 5 gallon batch at a time, it may be a month between each batch, is the filter good for only one time or can you back wash the filter and use it until you can't get it cleared?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Bud, your wine should be clear before you filter it. You shouldn't have to filter it more than once. Filtering just polishes the finished wine. Good Luck!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 15, 2012)

Flem said:


> Tony, it's all I've ever used and it works great. After I'm finished filtering, I fill a bucket part way up with warm water, insert my racking cane and pump some fresh water through the filter. I then store the filter in a PVC cylinder filled with K-meta solution. A couple of days before I do my next filtering, I take the filter out and let it drain off the excess K-meta.



At $10 for the housing, why not buy 2 and store the 1 micron in one and the 5 micron in the other with solution. Were you able to make the pvc container for less? Just an idea.


----------



## Flem (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's what Dan and I use. Look at post #14

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16677&highlight=storing+filters&page=2

I don't know if it's any cheaper (it's made out of standard plumbing PVC), but it is air tight.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2012)

If you gave a pressure realeade button on the housing I wouldnt store meta in here as it will corrode the screw in the top!


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 19, 2012)

ordered my filter and will pick up my attachments at ACE tomorrow. Question...as stupid a question as it may be....After filtering a gallon of K-Meta thru the filter i am guessing there will be residual liquid in the housing. do i empty that before sending the wine thru or just leave it in there?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2012)

Just dump any meta left out. When you start filtering dump your first 2-3 bottles back into the carboy to blend back in as they'll have a higher concentrate of meta. after this you'll be fine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2012)

What he said! ^


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 20, 2012)

+1 but I only dump the first bottle, YMMV as they say!


----------



## Kev (Feb 20, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Just dump any meta left out. When you start filtering dump your first 2-3 bottles back into the carboy to blend back in as they'll have a higher concentrate of meta. after this you'll be fine.



That's a great idea, never thought of that!

Could do that for batch changes of red, with the same filter as well. Might be better than putting the first bottle aside for immediate consumption. Then again, maybe not....

Kev


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 20, 2012)

went and bought my adapters for the filter from ACE. lot bigger than what i expected they would be. filter should be here by Friday. Plan on bottling this weekend


----------



## tonyt (Feb 20, 2012)

In the next 30 days I will be bottling three batches of wine, yes I'm increasing the Tortorice inventory by 90 bottles. Is there any problem filtering all three batches at the same time back into carboys and then bottling at my convenience or is there some big advantage to bottling and filtering at the same time?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2012)

tonyt said:


> In the next 30 days I will be bottling three batches of wine, yes I'm increasing the Tortorice inventory by 90 bottles. Is there any problem filtering all three batches at the same time back into carboys and then bottling at my convenience or is there some big advantage to bottling and filtering at the same time?



Dang right there's a huge advantage to filtering and bottling at the same time. It's a one step process for setting up and cleaning. AH....or are you not able to filter and bottle at the same time? If you have a seperate filter like the Buon Vino then go ahead and filter your three batches ahead of time. Start with the lightest and finish with the darkest and you won't have to change your filter pads.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2012)

Do it all in 1 shot if you can, takes most of the work out of it!


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 20, 2012)

called a local resteraunt/bar and they are gonna save their empty wine bottles for me and i get em free. hopefully i have bought my last bottle


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome! Hopefully they use a lot of the ones that the labels come right off!


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 20, 2012)

hope so, just bought a couple dozen this past weekend lol


----------



## tonyt (Feb 20, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Dang right there's a huge advantage to filtering and bottling at the same time. It's a one step process for setting up and cleaning. AH....or are you not able to filter and bottle at the same time? If you have a seperate filter like the Buon Vino then go ahead and filter your three batches ahead of time. Start with the lightest and finish with the darkest and you won't have to change your filter pads.



I plan to only bottle one batch at a time. I do everything by myself so one batch usually takes me the best part of a Saturday. I thought this saturday I would filter all three batches but only bottle one. Just filter the other two back into another carboy for a couple more weeks. I ordered the under counter type filter y'all suggested in earlier posts.


----------



## 20jlr (Feb 21, 2012)

*Quick question*

Do you guys use any kind of pump, or do you just use gravity with this setup?


----------



## Flem (Feb 21, 2012)

Some use the gravity filters but many of us use a vacuum pump which pulls the wine through the filter. If you look at the banners at the top of the page, one will appear that's called the All-in-one which aids you in racking, filtering, bottling and degassing.


----------



## 20jlr (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering if the guys with the diy filters use a pump or gravity?


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 24, 2012)

ok got my filter in the mail today. lot bigge rthan i thought. will run some k-meta thru it tonight and my grapefruit wine tomorrow. question..i am guessing when it is done sucking the tie wine that the housing will be full of wine (or does it drain out?), if so is that wasted wine or what??


----------



## Flem (Feb 24, 2012)

Some will remain in the filter canister. That's your reward for doing such a good job. Pour it into a glass. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 24, 2012)

that is the best answer ever....thx


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2012)

Vacuumpumpman came up with a great idea and threaded a pipe from the top down to the bottom on his housing so it would suck up just about everything.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 24, 2012)

*filter cannister*




thanks Wade
I figured a picture is worth alot more than typing

thanks Steve
http://allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## Lonzo (Feb 25, 2012)

i see the pic but dont get it.....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 25, 2012)

the tube is installed so it pulls the wine from the lowest part of the housing ,so there is very little wine left in the housing when done filtering. The 2nd purpose it also will pull less co2 bubbles as the air is sometimes trapperd in the upper 1/2 of the housing

thanks steve


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2012)

As long as the tubes are secure, you can invert the filter to get the last of the wine through the filter. Mine isn't mounted like Wade's, so it's easier to do ....


----------



## Flem (Feb 25, 2012)

But, if you invert it, is it actually going through the filter and not around it? I don't know. I'm just asking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike: it is still going thru the filter,if you hold it upside down. The problem with using a vacuum system if you try that you will typically pull in alot of air and that is my main objective that I am trying to avoid.

Or if your housing does suck in a little air - you will not notice it as much because most of the air is at the top ( it also be co2 that was released because it was being pulled thru a filter under vacuum )

thanks steve


----------



## BobF (Feb 25, 2012)

Hmmmm ... I see LESS air with filter housing inverted. Whatever works for YOU is what you should use!


----------



## Flem (Feb 25, 2012)

Steve, how did you cut the large thread in the filter housing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 25, 2012)

Flem said:


> Steve, how did you cut the large thread in the filter housing?



That would be using a 1/2 npt tap 
and buying a plastic pipe from hardware store and cutting it to length

Yes Bob if you hold the filter housing upside down while filtering it will pull in less air (my bad ) but I have a problem trying to hold a housing upside down and doing 2 other things at the same time

My housing is also mounted similar to Wades - but like you said- whatever works for YOU>


----------



## KenS (Feb 27, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> That would be using a 1/2 npt tap
> and buying a plastic pipe from hardware store and cutting it to length
> 
> ...



Thanks for the details. Tapped and installed in my filter housing today. Very simple, and a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess I need to buy a 1/2 inch tap for a one time use.


----------



## Arne (Feb 27, 2012)

Flem said:


> I guess I need to buy a 1/2 inch tap for a one time use.



Flem, if you know a plumber he should have a tap. Probably wouldn't charge you much of anything to tap it. Just a thought. Arne.


----------



## Flem (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah Arne. I do know a couple. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 24, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You can get the housing most places buit they are much much more expensive there and I dont think they carry good filters there. I get my stuff from Filtersfast. I use a 1 micron for whites and 5 for reds. Here is the link below.
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158117-Filter-Housing.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
> http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp
> ...




Thank you Wade, I just ordered the complete setup. $35.53 delivered. 

What would be the ratios for the solution you say to store them in after use?

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 24, 2012)

I recommend replacing the filter housing with part #158326
http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158326-Filter-Housing.asp
it does not have a release valve on top which some people mentioned that it sucked in air. The latest housing also is cheaper also.
I personally do not reuse mine as they are soo cheap - so I can not help you in that question.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 24, 2012)

Rats, for what ever reason, in my mind I thought the release valve on the top would be beneficial. I will see if I can change the order...

As always, thanks Steve

Edit:

I just checked and the filter housing you recommended is out of stock. Oh well I will deal with it. If need be I will epoxy the valve in the closed position.


----------

